# Praia do Studland, perto da Bournemouth, Inglaterra



## Nordico (12 Set 2016 às 12:34)

Olá 

No final de agosto de 2016, visitei a cidade litorânea de Bournemouth, situe-se na costa sudoeste de Inglaterra, 108 milhas de Londres, na região de Dorset.

Há um praia maravilhosa selvagem cerca de 7 milhas a oeste de Bournemouth, através Poole Harbour.   A praia é chamado Studland, ou Knoll Beach.   Um trecho de 4 milhas da areia amarela, macia, pálida; dunas de areia; charneca; e urze roxa.   Todos selvagem.

Estava completamente surpreendido ao medir a temperatura da agua do mar aqui.   Em 24 de agosto de 2016, eu medi 22.9c, e mais tarde naquele dia, eu medi 24c. A temperatura do ar foi 30c,  quente e ensolarado, com céu azul.   

Eu uso um termómetro de água digital.

O mar é muito rasa, e havia muitos banhistas.

Em 30 de agosto de 2016, voltei para a praia e novamente medido temperaturas da agua do mar de 22.4c e 23.0c.

Aqui podes ver alguns vídeos que eu criei desta praia maravilhosa.   





Vou tentar e visitar mais praias britânicas e criar alguns filmes ... e eu voltar a Portugal em breve para fazer alguns filmes de belas praias portuguesas no outono!  

A minha câmera de vídeo é um Panasonic DMC-GX8 (4K Ultra HD 3840 x 2160, 30fps), que criar filmes em resolução de 4K. Esta é um excelente câmera, a qualidade do vídeo é comparável à qualidade de TV profissional. A compra excelente.

A empresa dos comboios,  South West Trains,  ofereceu uma promoção de verão - um bilhete ida e volta de Londres para Bournemouth apenas £ 16 ( € 18) custou para a 216 milhas de distância completo ( 346 km ).


----------



## Nordico (22 Set 2016 às 20:06)

Meu laptop estava na loja de reparo ... mas eu queria produzir um vídeo de toda a experiência que é melhor do que os anteriores quatro vídeos. 

Era um dia bonito, o dia mais quente de agosto em Inglaterra em muitos anos, e todo mundo no oceano. É muito me surpreende que um país do norte como a Inglaterra recebe tais oceano morno.

Um novo vídeo, mostrando toda a área, a travessia do barco, campo e praia.


----------



## Nordico (29 Mai 2017 às 20:46)

Agora, o vídeo fica aqui:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (30 Mai 2017 às 22:07)

Nordico disse:


> (...)
> 
> Estava completamente surpreendido ao medir a temperatura da agua do mar aqui.   Em 24 de agosto de 2016, eu medi 22.9c, e mais tarde naquele dia, eu medi 24c. A temperatura do ar foi 30c,  quente e ensolarado, com céu azul.
> 
> (...)



Não imaginava que houvesse praias inglesas a chegar a esse nível  



Nordico disse:


> Agora, o vídeo fica aqui:



Belíssimo vídeo de uma bela viagem sim senhor!  Gostei da cena da pintora


----------



## Nordico (31 Mai 2017 às 17:28)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Não imaginava que houvesse praias inglesas a chegar a esse nível
> 
> 
> 
> Belíssimo vídeo de uma bela viagem sim senhor!  Gostei da cena da pintora






Muito obrigado, meu amigo. Foi pura sorte que eu capturei a pintora. 

Eu criei o vídeo em agosto de 2016, e fiquei surpreso com a alta temperatura do mar - 22.9c. Como as webcams costeiras que temos em Portugal, há uma webcam para a praia principal em Bournemouth, Dorset, Inglaterra, que hoje mostra muitas pessoas se banhando, mesmo isso no início da epoca balnear.

O link está aqui:
https://www.sortedsurfshop.co.uk/webcam_bournemouth

Essa praia fica a cerca de 7 milhas da praia de Studland Bay no vídeo.

Obrigado novamente por tuas amáveis palavras.


----------

